# A few questions about BLD



## Toad (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi guys I've got a few questions about blind solving that I'd like you to answer if possible.

- Firstly what happens if you get a +2 but on blind (one layer offset by >45 degrees)... does it count as +2 or dnf?
- Similarly to the above one, what happens if you get +2 in Multi blind, and +2 on more than one cube would it be +6 or dnf or what?

Most importantly:
- I'm starting to learn bld using old pochmann for corners and M2 for edges but I don't understand how parity can work between these two methods when you have an odd number for the corners... Please can somebody explain this.

Thanks for your time,
Toad


----------



## KConny (Oct 26, 2009)

+2 is +2.

The rules for ending a solve in multi are the same as in normal blindfolded which is the same as in normal speedsolving where penalties for ending the solve are not cumulative. You have a total of more than one move needed to solve all the cubes, but each of the cubes only got one move needed....

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U


----------



## Toad (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok so if you +2 on every single solve in multi it counts as the same solve but you get a 2 second penalty...?


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 26, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> - Firstly what happens if you get a +2 but on blind (one layer offset by >45 degrees)... does it count as +2 or dnf?
> - Similarly to the above one, what happens if you get +2 in Multi blind, and +2 on more than one cube would it be +6 or dnf or what?



The +2 rule is defined into the solved state section of wca regualtion. So whatever is the event, the +2 works the same way.

For multi-blind, think you get a +4, +6, etc . . . Puzzles are solved, but with a +2 penality. But I don't think this case already happen in a competition.

KConny > +2 can be cumulative. Ron tell me at belgian open.

The funny thing is for FM : you get the +2 penality, but it makes you overtime, (1 hour and 2 seecond) and so you DNF.


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 26, 2009)

option 1 parity: setup a PLL
option 2: solve all corners then solve all edges


----------



## Toad (Oct 26, 2009)

Yoruichi I have no idea what you mean but KConny's parity alg is what I was looking for...

And thanks for your replies KConny and deadalnix... It seems that maybe there isn't a definite. It's not important I was just wondering lol


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 26, 2009)

scowl!


----------

